# fatty foods and D



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, In a bit of a funk lately. It all started by eating a pepperoni and cheese bagel, followed by chocolate about a week ago. Last night I had 2 BLT's on toast and an hour later I had a complete evacuation, mostly water. I had a good stretch of 3 or 4 months thanks to mike's tapes where nothing could hurt my gut and now this...So, does anyone know why bacon and fatty foods in general are tearing me up and also what conditions this would lean toward? Excess acids? infection? I've been searching the net for an hour, trying to find the answer myself with no luck. Any help would be appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is commonly seen in IBSers, heck even in non IBSers. After all some burgers are called sliders because they are so greasy the slide right down and then slide right out







http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs28.htm mentions it breifly.http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/ibs_ez/ like most sites list fatty foods as a trigger for IBS symptoms.I believe it is because fatty meals tend to stimulate the gastrocolic reflex more than lean meals. Heather mentions this on her site ../books/efi/new_way_eat1.aspGoogle showed this quote from a site you have to pay to see the full article


> quote:One of the key activators of the gastrocolic reflex is fat entering the duodenum.12 Because of this, many patients with diarrhea have bowel movements ...


 http://ncp.aspenjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/1/34 which is a more technical source for that informationhttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum also looks at the abnormalities in IBSers after they eat fatty meals.K.


----------

